# IH 424 3 Pt Won't Work after Hydraulic Filter Change



## dieselscout80 (Mar 21, 2006)

I drained my hydraulic oil and cleaned the screen/filter on my 424, but after refilling it the 3 point hitch doesn't move. Moving the lift lever or the draft control levers have no control of the hitch. I can grab the 3 pt arms (while engine is running) and lift them all the way up its like some linkage is disconnected. The power steering works fine so the hydraulic pump is working.

Anyone have a good starting point on trouble shooting this?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If everything was working prior to the fluid and filter change, I would be leaning towards suspicion of air in the system that needs to be purged. Was anything else done to the tractor while the fluid and filters were changed?


----------



## dieselscout80 (Mar 21, 2006)

TF Admin said:


> If everything was working prior to the fluid and filter change, I would be leaning towards suspicion of air in the system that needs to be purged. Was anything else done to the tractor while the fluid and filters were changed?


Engine oil change

Whats the best way to purge air from the system? I drove it for about 10 minutes. The steering a all hydraulic no mechanical linkage to the cylinders.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you have just one pump or by chance do you have seperate pumps for impliments and steering? I agree with chief that it sounds like air or an air leak in the system. When I encountered a simular problem with my tractor, upon correcting the problem, the dealer suggested cycling the hydraulic rams to the loader and holding the lever after you dead head for a few seconds, several times. This got me going in quick fashion.


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

I looked on Case/IH parts site, and there is a flow divider on the 424 for the power steering, and hitch. Maybe crack the line back at the hydraulic control to purge the air...?? Just a thought...


----------



## dieselscout80 (Mar 21, 2006)

This weekend I popped the cap off the pressure line tee for a 2nd time where it connects into the flow divider that separates the power steering from the 3 pt hydraulics and it shot oil out after a second or so and this the hitch started working fine. 

I of course got a hydraulic fluid shower.


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

Been there done that one too.. That's why I suggested just cracking th line at the rearmost place, like at the line feeding the control lever. At least you can kind of control the amount coming out.

Just sounds like it got airlocked.. At least you figured it out, pat yourself on the back for that one.

Not sure which is worse though... Getting drenched in hyd. oil, or realizing you just shot 10-20 bucks worth of oil on you, and the ground..., LOL


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I was wondering , were you able to pre fill the filter before you replaced it?


----------

